# iPod classic 7 pomme clignotante



## Tubardus (21 Novembre 2021)

Bonjour à tous,
J'ai un soucis avec un iPod 7th 160. Mon disque étant mort je l'ai remplacé par un de la même génération mais de 80Go et j'ai changé la batterie. Cependant, sur certains adaptateurs secteur, je vois apparaitre le message "content to Iunes to restore" mais lorsque je le branche à mon ordi, la pomme ne cesse de clignoter. Quelqu'un aurait-il une idée?
Merci!


----------



## Croustibapt (2 Décembre 2021)

La pomme qui clignote, c'est un signe que l'iPod fait un boot loop (en gros il n'arrive pas à booter sur le système d'exploitation de l'iPod). Très souvent c'est un problème d'alimentation. Êtes-vous sûr que la batterie est bien connectée à la carte mère? Sinon, d'où vient cette batterie?

"Connect to iTunes to restore" indique que le disque dur fonctionne, néanmoins il n'y a pas de système d'exploitation sur l'iPod. Dans ce cas, il faut brancher l'iPod sur un ordinateur et le restaurer avec iTunes (ou via le finder sur un Mac récent).

EDIT: A votre place, j'aurai remplacé le vieux disque dur par un adaptateur de carte SD. Ça aurait pour avantage d'être bien moins fragile!
Et félicitations si vous avez réussi à ouvrir cet iPod tout seul. Le Classic 7th gen est réputé pour être l'iPod le plus dur à ouvrir!


----------



## Tubardus (2 Décembre 2021)

Merci pour votre réponse, c'est tout à fait cela. En effet c'est un problème avec le connecteur de batterie. Cependant, maintenant qu'il est réparé, j'ai un autre soucis...
L'Ipod indique bien "connecté to Itunes" et est reconnu par Itunes. Par contre lorsque je le restaure, il doit s'éteindre puis se rallumer dans Itunes. Eh bien il ne rallume pas. Ou plutôt il ne s'éteint pas pour se rallumer ensuite. Je dois préciser que je tente une installation d'une carte sd via un appareil pas très cher (pas un iflash). Il est fort possible que le problème vienne de là (ou de la carte sd). Bref que de tests en perspective!

Dans tous les cas merci pour la réponse!


----------



## Croustibapt (2 Décembre 2021)

Tubardus a dit:


> L'Ipod indique bien "connecté to Itunes" et est reconnu par Itunes. Par contre lorsque je le restaure, il doit s'éteindre puis se rallumer dans Itunes. Eh bien il ne rallume pas. Ou plutôt il ne s'éteint pas pour se rallumer ensuite. Je dois préciser que je tente une installation d'une carte sd via un appareil pas très cher (pas un iflash). Il est fort possible que le problème vienne de là (ou de la carte sd). Bref que de tests en perspective!



OK je vois. En effet c'est souvent un problème lié aux adaptateurs à l'intérieur. Ceux du site iFlash fonctionnent du premier coup. Pour les autres, c'est un peu la loterie. Cela dit, j'avais remplacé le vieux disque dur d'un Classic 4th gen avec ceci et ceci, et ça avait bien fonctionné. Aussi, c'est souvent au niveau de la carte SD que l'on rencontre le plus de problèmes au départ. Il faut impérativement que ce soit une SDXC formatée en fat32 afin d'avoir le plus de chances possibles lors de la restauration.

Enfin, si la restauration s'est bien déroulée sur iTunes mais que l'écran ne se rallume pas, essayez éventuellement de brancher l'iPod au secteur (via un chargeur USB ou Firewire).


----------



## Tubardus (2 Décembre 2021)

Oui, mon adaptateur ressemble plutôt à ça. J'ai l'impression qu'il fonctionne (loupiote rouge et tou) mais que le problème vient de la carte sd. Pour l'instant je teste celle-ci. Mais dans certains forum, j'ai lu qu'elle pouvait poser des problèmes.

Pour être plus précis sur le moment où ça bloque, Itunes me dit bien d'attendre que l'ipoh redémarre et normalement je dois voir la pomme avec une petite barre de progression. Hélas, cette petite barre n'apparait jamais et il recommence à me dire qu'un iPod en mode récupération est détecté.


----------



## Croustibapt (3 Décembre 2021)

J'ai eu vent du fait que ce genre d'adaptateur n'était pas très fiable malheureusement. Au final j'aurais tendance à dire que c'est très probablement l'adaptateur qui pose un gros soucis. Ce n'est pas la carte SD car au final, le stockage semble être tout de même détecté par iTunes... A mon avis, il serait intéressant d'essayer avec un autre adaptateur (un iFlash est évidemment recommandé).

Dans cette vidéo, le type explique que tout se joue au niveau de la connexion ZIF. Il faut que le deuxième trait du ruban de connexion ZIF soit toujours visible afin que cela fonctionne. A voir si ce n'est pas juste un soucis à ce niveau-là...


----------



## Tubardus (3 Décembre 2021)

Bien possible. Je confirme qu'il faut bien mettre le ruban connecteur au centième de millimètre près pour que ça fonctionne! En attendant j'ai commandé une Iflash et une nouvelle carte sd (compatible à partir du site Flash). Je pourrai donc faire le test et définitivement incriminer la défectueuse carte verte.

Merci beaucoup pour vos réponses et éclaircissements!


----------



## Croustibapt (4 Décembre 2021)

A mon avis la carte SD n'est pas défectueuse. Si elle l'était, vous n'auriez même pas pu lancer la procédure de restauration depuis iTunes. Je suis sûr à 90% que c'est l'adaptateur qui pose problème (que ce soit le ruban de connexion ou l'adaptateur en lui-même). Cela dit, pour les 10% restant, je dirais que c'est un problème d'alimentation. Le fait que l'iPod ne redémarre pas après la restauration me fait un peu tiquer.


----------



## Tubardus (4 Décembre 2021)

Après tests vous avez sans doute raison. La carte SD n'est pas en cause. J'ai essayé sur plusieurs iPods et avec plusieurs SD et toujours le même résultat. Je pense maintenant comme vous que l'adaptateur pose le problème. Par ailleurs, en remettant un disque dur d'origine il arrive à se réinitialiser. On peut donc aussi éliminer le problème d'alimentation. J'attends maintenant une Iflash ainsi que deux "vertes" pour les rendre fonctionnels.

J'en profite pour vous poser deux/trois questions. Est-il vrai que la durée d'utilisation est accrue lorsqu'on passe aux cartes SD (moins d'énergie nécessaire pour faire tourner le DD)? Pensez vous qu'il est possible d'installer une batterie 3000mAh (bien plus imposante) avec un adaptateur SD dans un iPod thin? Si non que conseillez-vous comme batterie de remplacement (à part la cellonic d'amazon)?


----------



## Croustibapt (6 Décembre 2021)

Tubardus a dit:


> Est-il vrai que la durée d'utilisation est accrue lorsqu'on passe aux cartes SD (moins d'énergie nécessaire pour faire tourner le DD)?



Oui, mais ça ne permet pas pour autant d'avoir un gain incroyable. Avec une batterie d'origine, je dirais que ça permet de gagner 1h ou 2 d'utilisation, tout au plus.



Tubardus a dit:


> Pensez vous qu'il est possible d'installer une batterie 3000mAh (bien plus imposante) avec un adaptateur SD dans un iPod thin?



Il semblerait que ce soit possible, mais uniquement avec l'adaptateur iFlash quad (qui est plus fin que l'iFlash classique et qui permet de mettre 4 cartes microSD). L'iPod se referma, néanmoins tout sera très serré à l'intérieur. Il suffira que la batterie gonfle un petit peu pour abîmer l'écran par exemple. A mes yeux l'option la plus safe est d'acheter une coque arrière "thick" de remplacement si on veut mettre une telle batterie à l'intérieur. Après, en soit, ça se tente quand même!



Tubardus a dit:


> Si non que conseillez-vous comme batterie de remplacement (à part la cellonic d'amazon)?



Là j'avoue, je sèche... J'ai néanmoins une adresse. Ce site américain est un site très très sérieux proposant de très bonnes pièces détachées pour les iPods. Mais bon, il faut être prêt à payer des frais de ports importants, et il faudra être patient concernant la réception du colis!


----------



## SDFASDF (18 Mai 2022)

Bien que je vois que tout a déjà été dit, je ne trouve toujours pas de réponse qui fonctionne pour moi. Je suis un peu perdu.


----------



## Tubardus (19 Mai 2022)

Bonjour SDFASDF, as-tu vérifié la bonne connexion de ta batterie? C'était ce qui causait mon problème.


----------

